# Best time to visit Florida



## Lester (Feb 18, 2007)

We are from western Canada and are planning on visiting the Orlando and Daytona Beach area in either July or August.  Is there any time that is particularly good or bad?


----------



## Carl D (Feb 18, 2007)

If those are your only two options, both crowds and temperatures will be better in late August.
If you are open to any month of the year, than I would pick October by a long shot.


----------



## BevL (Feb 18, 2007)

Be prepared for humidity big time.  We've never been to Florida in the summer, but were there in March one time when they had an unseasonably warm and humid spell.  It was stifling.  Being from Alberta, you won't be used to it.

Bev


----------



## jeanmueller (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry to say, but you will be here at a very hot, humid and uncomfortable time of the year.  I sometimes consider July/August/September as the time of year to stay indoors or at least near water (beach, pool).


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey, I agree that Orlando will be HOT HOT HOT.

But, am I wrong----if they are on the beach in Daytona---what's wrong with that??

Pat


----------



## mshatty (Feb 18, 2007)

If you can get to Florida in May or early June, the weather would be much more pleasant.


----------



## Lester (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for your replies.

We are both teachers and July and August are our only options.  So it looks like the end of August.  

Suggested must sees?


----------



## Neesie (Feb 19, 2007)

You might enjoy driving a little further north of Daytona Beach and visiting historical St. Augustine for the day.  You'll see a historic fort (Castille de San Marcos) http://www.nps.gov/casa/, a pedestrian town with cobblestone streets, sidewalk cafes and many interesting shops.  The campus of Flagler College is not to be missed!  

The Lightner Museum http://www.lightnermuseum.org/ is located in the heart of the city, across the street from Flagler College and on the same corner as Casa Monica.  http://www.casamonica.com/

It is a beautiful area to walk around and "discover" favorite haunts of your own.  Don't forget a camera!

Here is a link to another TUG thread on St. Augustine.http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32824:hi:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 19, 2007)

*Going To Florida To Escape Winter Up North.*

I like to vacation in Florida in wintertime when there's snow up to the windowsills & ice up to the hubcaps back home. 

Conditions are bordering on that right now & unfortunately I'm stuck at home instead of vacationing in Florida.  So it goes. 

Our next Florida trip will be March 2007 -- a non-timeshare vacation in Jacksonville roughly coinciding with the big classic car show on Amelia Island. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Darlene (Feb 19, 2007)

If you are planning to go to Disney World, then October.  Attendance steady goes down after Labor Day, and then peaks at Thanksgiving and Christmas.  The down side is that this is fall - wet, rainy, and is hurricane season, so the weather is unpredictable.  The spring is nice, March and April, but then DW is more crowded, especially near Easter.  Daytona Beach is extremely crowded in the spring - spring break and Daytona Beach 500.
Darlene


----------



## xvshanvxl (Feb 23, 2007)

It's going to be hot. If you plan to do the theme parks make sure you buy one of those water bottles with a fan attached. (not from the park unless you want to pay $20 for something you can get for $5) If you're going to be at the beach at least you'll have the breeze coming off the water but it's still going to be hot.  Summer's crowded everywhere.


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 24, 2007)

I've been to the Orlando area and the beach areas of Floriday in July and August.  Orlando is very humid but the beach area was fine.


----------



## jhac007 (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree that the end of August would be best (given your choices).  Also, if I were you I would make Daytona Beach my home base and venture out from there as desired.  It is not a bad drive to Orlando, St. Augustine etc.  With this setup you can always retreat to the beach if the heat gets to be overwhelming!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 24, 2007)

August was the month that Hurricane Charley came through too, I believe.

We typically avoid the crowded hot summer months and prefer May and October.  Lately (the past two years) we've been in February and the weather wasn't the best (too chilly in 2006 and rainy in 2007).

Yvonne


----------



## Mjpierce (Feb 25, 2007)

*Canadian winter holidays?*

We always travel on the President's day/school vacation week in February, and have had pretty good luck with weather by staying in southern Florida and on the water. I agree with "Away we Go-"  it is really rejuvenating to escape to warmer climes in the dead of winter.  Anyway, I know you were asking about July and August, but now I'm curious- doesn't the Canadian school system have any built-in winter holiday periods at some point?

Michael


----------



## littlestar (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd go for July rather than August because of one word - hurricane.


----------



## Teresa (Feb 25, 2007)

*Demand is lower in August for Daytona*

We own a year-round rental place in Daytona and I can tell you that August (especially the end of August) is the best time of the two months to go - unless you want to be there when everyone else is.   July is hot - in more ways than one.  In August, crowds are way down (because schools start up earlier than they used to) but the weather is still 'summer' and the ocean water is still getting warmer each day.

As someone said, October (beginning) is the best time of the year to go for weather but if you must go in the summer, July and August are about the same temperature-wise.   September is great also - but that's hurricane season (grin).

Yes - it will be HOT but when you are close to the ocean (i.e. on the beach), it's not nearly so hard to deal with.  But if you go inland (even a block or two) it can be brutal.  So make sure the A/C is working in the car or just stay on the beach or in the pool!


----------



## bolcel@yahoo.com (May 28, 2007)

*Best Time*

May or October!  For Sure!


----------



## Sea Six (May 29, 2007)

One of the most exciting things to see in that area is a space shuttle launch.  There happens to be a launch scheduled for August 9th, so if you could see that it would be great.  Unfortunately, the schedules are notorious for being delayed.  Well, at least you could visit the space center!  Check out this schedule:

http://www.nasa.gov/missions/highlights/schedule.html


----------



## Kozman (May 29, 2007)

*Best Florida Time*

My favorite month is early November.  Warm, but not as hot and humid.  Also, pretty much past hurricane season.


----------



## joestein (May 29, 2007)

We just came back from Daytona Beach (Oceanwalk).  We found the temperature to very nice, but they did say it was unseasonably cooler.

It was a high of low 80's by the eastern shore and high 80's in orlando for the whole week with constant sunshine and low humidity (I am from NY/NJ I know too much about the humidity!)

Whenever you go, enjoy your trip!

Joe


----------



## Don (May 30, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> August was the month that Hurricane Charley came through too, I believe.Yvonne



Yes, it was.  Friday the 13th, in fact.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 1, 2008)

Carl D said:


> If those are your only two options, both crowds and temperatures will be better in late August.
> If you are open to any month of the year, than I would pick October by a long shot.



And you reason is ?


----------



## cindi (Aug 3, 2008)

Oct is my fav time to go as well.

The weather is usually fabulous then. Warn, but not so hot you think you are going to melt, and much less humid.

In addition, they have the Food and Wine festival then. 

The crowds use to be much less then, but they are picking up in the last couple of years.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 4, 2008)

Lester said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> We are both teachers and July and August are our only options.  So it looks like the end of August.
> 
> Suggested must sees?



School for most Floridians begin the middle of August so towards the end would be a little less crowded.  

Just drink extra water and know that every afternoon it will rain buckets.  So wear clothes that dry quickly. 

I met some people from Edmonton and they said they would get up early and go to the parks, go back for a nap in the afternoon and then return to the parks.  
Florida isnt just about parks.  The beach is great, the Gulf Coast is alot different from the Atlantic Coast and  Kennedy Space Center is very interesting,


----------



## DJensen (Aug 4, 2008)

*Not too bad in July (will be humid)*

Just got back from Orlando (7/19-7/26) and it was hot and humid, but we knew that going in (heck from MN, the summers are generally hot and humid too). We went to the Disney Parks 4 days and was not too bad (just don't leave Gummi Bears in the car - the package looked like Jell-O). Our 2 boys (ages 9 and 7) survived just fine!! We planned to get to the parks early, utilize the FastPass system along with seeing some of the indoor 3D movies and other shows. We packed water and just knew it would be hot (90+ the week we were there). Rain is very common in the afternoons, but can be hit or miss. We had rain 2 afternoons, but did not last too long. Pack your poncho's if you plan on any outdoor activities. 

We were also concerned about hurricanes in the summer months - researched showed later into summer the greater the threat.


----------



## DJensen (Aug 4, 2008)

Just got back from Orlando (7/19-7/26) and it was hot and humid, but we knew that going in (heck from MN, the summers are generally hot and humid too). We went to the Disney Parks 4 days and was not too bad (just don't leave Gummi Bears in the car - the package looked like Jell-O). Our 2 boys (ages 9 and 7) survived just fine!! We planned to get to the parks early, utilize the FastPass system along with seeing some of the indoor 3D movies and other shows. We packed water and just knew it would be hot (90+ the week we were there). Rain is very common in the afternoons, but can be hit or miss. We had rain 2 afternoons, but did not last too long. Pack your poncho's if you plan on any outdoor activities. 

We were also concerned about hurricanes in the summer months - researched showed later into summer the greater the threat.


----------



## Carl D (Aug 8, 2008)

Rent_Share said:


> And you reason is ?


*Events-* Food & Wine Festival, and Mickey's not so Scary Halloween Party. Those are the two best Disney events of the year IMO.
*Weather-* Perfect temperature, not too much rain.
*Crowds-* Not overly crowded, but not a ghost town with food & attractions closed.


----------



## bccash63 (Aug 9, 2008)

I have been to Disney twice at the end of October--(in WI the kids have teacher convention and have a five day w/end).  The weather was great both times, the crowds low, the Food and Wine Festival at Epcot, Mickeys not-so-scary Halloween party.  The kids did trick-or-treat at Sea World the last time we went.  My sister and niece went to Universal Studios for a Halloween party--said it was awesome.  Can't wait to go back--Dawn:whoopie:


----------



## chicklet (Aug 11, 2008)

Normally i would never even thought about going to florida in the summer months but with the weather that we have been having in ontario, canada i am seriously considering it.  We have a cottage up north and it has rained most of our vacation time up there.  We are warm weather people and i am not a happy camper....now if i could only convince my husband to spend some $$ and go south.  he usually is all for travelling to our favourite sunny spot but not when we have a cottage which we are happy to spend 5 weeks vacationing there.....but the weather is definitely a factor.  Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## RIMike (Aug 11, 2008)

*Best Time of the Year*

I live in Tampa Bay and the best time of the year is from Mid October through March.  Sometimes the great weather will hold until May, but that is not a sure thing.  In these days, there is very little rain.  The rainy season is from June through September with August being the worst. It has rained here nearly every day as well this summer...not that we are complaining as we need the water.

The average temp. in these great months will run between 70-85 on the high side and 50-70 on the low side....from Tampa Bay South.

There are a lot of great places to vacation in Florida besides Orlando...so come on down and enjoy the Sun.


----------



## falmouth3 (Aug 11, 2008)

We went to the Orlando area in Oct a few years ago and we thought it was a great time.  There are no crowds then, so visiting Disney and Universal was a breeze.  When we particularly liked a ride or attraction, we just circled around and took another turn at it.  No lines and the weather was pretty comfortable.

We've also gone in May and we felt the heat was unbearable after a northern winter.  We're more acclimated to the heat in Oct after a warm summer and September.

But if you can only go in the summer then go and enjoy it!


----------



## Mimi (Aug 16, 2008)

For many years, we have vacationed in Florida mid October to mid November. We have enjoyed the mild temperatures and short lines at the Disney Parks. New Jersey has a teacher's convention in early November, so our kids and grandkids come down for a week and always have a blast. Our timeshares are located in Cocoa Beach, but we often get 2 or 3bd, last minute getaways in Orlando for anyone in our group who plans to enjoy the parks. Some family members stay the night before Disney and others stay in Orlando following their long hours of park hopping.


----------



## cpnuser (Aug 19, 2008)

*Visit*

October to early May


----------

